# new year poison



## madman (Jan 3, 2006)

jim found these in the same hole, happy new year  mike


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2006)

its got some dings. but ill keep it until i find another


----------



## kastoo (Jan 7, 2006)

Somebody On Ebay outbid me on a triloids like that today.  At 6.50 US right now....


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2006)

yea there common  but darn cool mike


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Mike, nice digs as usual. Sorry I haven't been around much, been pretty busy with work. The triloids are a cool little bottle, common or not. Oh, and a belated Happy New Year to you as well! Jim


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2006)

hey jim good to here from you!!! i no work can be...   happy hunting mike


----------

